# Cherry Shrimp - Will They Turn Red?



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah they should turn as red as their parents in a few weeks.. males arent as red as females...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Depends on the how red the RCS you have. But like dodohead said, yes.

Mine happen to get red only about a week after birth. Not bright red mind you, but red.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I also find that a well balanced diet and proper water really help the RCS to show off the best color they can. Genetics play a huge role also, as nikki said.

PS I love your avatar.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I switched to CRS as I got tired of RCS not being red. 
Just as easy to house, but they don't reproduce or grow as fast.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I switched to CRS as I got tired of RCS not being red.
> Just as easy to house, but they don't reproduce or grow as fast.


Except CRS are sensitive to high pH, which can make them more difficult to keep for some of us.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hrm, some of the shrimp are turning light red, I'll see. And yes, proper diet and water conditions affect the color, hehe I'm turning my experimental ghost shrimp into two colors; green and red with black stripes. Pretty interesting. 



EntoCraig said:


> PS I love your avatar.


LOL you're the first one who actually said something about my avatar, thanks.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Some RCS are red at birth (my female sakura are) and some are not... Most get red by the time they're a month old. Males sometimes take longer, but never get as bright as females (except some sakura)

And I've gotta disagree about CRS being just as easy as cherry shrimp... Cherry shrimp can survive nuclear holocaust as far as I'm concerned, and crystal shrimp die if you sneeze in the room. hah!


----------

